# classical music of kirghizstan non-islamic (pagan classical) another odd querry?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Beecause khirgisztan seem lik an odd place situated to the north west china borders, now there muslim, but as deprofundis i whant to know purely kirghiz music tradition (classical music) old or new?

Why do i whant to know this, well quite simple, i study humanity past present and future trought music, and im curieous to know how there classical music soundz hey?

Can someone answer this strange querry of mine, musicologist or whatever , perhaps russians might know since this ex soviet repuplic was russian once (obviously , doe!), anyway, i wanna know?
:tiphat:


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Interesting question, this Youtube channel seems to have some Kyrgyz music, but it's hard to find good information about classical music from Kyrgyzstan.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCaEXWA-_AyVQCZ2ZWSG0Ysg/


----------

